# Hit & Miss from an air compressor



## lathe nut (Nov 30, 2009)

Fellows this is a hit and miss that my friend Cedric R. made from an old air compressor, to be that good must be nice, hope you all enjoy, Lathe Nut



[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohTadvSkRsQ[/ame]


----------



## Powder keg (Nov 30, 2009)

Good stuff!! That flywheel looks like the one on my new drill press.

Wes


----------



## Mo deller (Dec 1, 2009)

Here in the uk we have a well known football song that starts with nice one Cyril. Here is my version for you Cedric.

Nice one Cedric
Nice one son
Nice one Cedric
Lets have another one. Thm:

Peter ;D


----------



## CMS (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it's cool to rebirth a piece of equipment into something other than what it was designed to be. A buddy of mine that got me started, (HOOKED), on model engine building has given new life to some old master cylinders from old junk cars.


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 1, 2009)

CMS, my friend was one that was raised through the years like a lot of us, make do with what is on hand, give life to the items that other throw away, they talk about recycle now days like its a new thing, where have they been, Lathe Nut


----------



## itowbig (Dec 18, 2009)

CMS  said:
			
		

> I think it's cool to rebirth a piece of equipment into something other than what it was designed to be. A buddy of mine that got me started, (HOOKED), on model engine building has given new life to some old master cylinders from old junk cars.



i would like to see those in another thread if you could please.

thats a nice engine made from the compressor i like that my kinda size too


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 18, 2009)

I will post another one of the little none compression that the made of the Rudy K. design and today I went by his shop he made an oil well pumping jack, in closed gear reduction with a single cylinder air operated engine, soon as I can get the uploaded on You-Tube


----------



## CMS (Dec 18, 2009)

And I'll try to get some pix of the master cylinder engines, or if my buddy can get a new crankshaft made for his computer, he might be able to post them.


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 19, 2009)

CMS that would be neat to see, Lathe Nut


----------



## Bob Farr (Sep 7, 2010)

lathe nut  said:
			
		

> Fellows this is a hit and miss that my friend Cedric R. made from an old air compressor ***



Gents, 

I'm sorry to dig up an old thread but I enjoyed this video enough to remember it when I stumbled upon a compressor pump at the flea market last weekend. Lathenut, would you happen to have any detailed pictures of Cedric R.'s engine which you could share? The valvetrain and governing mechanisms would be particularly interesting. 

My little compressor has a 2-inch bore and 1-1/2-inch stroke. It was turning freely when I found it and it already has some convenient places on the crankcase to mount supports for a valve and governing system. It just seems taylor made for a similar I.C. conversion. 

I'm fortunate to have several good texts to refer to for valve timing and governing mechanisms, but I'd be thankful for any guidance you can provide. 

Bob


----------



## Speedy (Sep 16, 2010)

that is very nice Lathe Nut.
what was required for the conversion? would it be a good suitable first engine? seems like it.

maybe thats where Bob F will have a build log :bow: 
progress info and pics are a must


----------



## CMS (Sep 19, 2010)

Finally, some of those promassed pictures of my buddy's engines that started life as master cylinders.


----------



## lathe nut (Sep 20, 2010)

I will get of there probably Wednesday and get some pictures and even possible get another video and put it on U tube with some close up's, will do by very best to get that done would love to see some more like that alive and he would to, Lathe Nut


----------



## lathe nut (Sep 20, 2010)

CMS, that is a nice looking little engine, what a great Idea to use that for one, that is thinking in the mind, thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## cfellows (Sep 23, 2010)

Those master cylinder engines are something. Wonder if you can still find those somewhere?


----------



## lathe nut (Sep 24, 2010)

Probably the older junk car dealers, I will start looking for some now, Lathe Nut


----------

